# Finding a racehorse's race history.



## Toyboyroxhissox (15 May 2009)

Hiya.

Been on my work experience this week and have been riding two racehorses.
I wondered if i could find out any of their history, could any of you lot please give me a link to trace a racehorses' race history.

Thanks.


----------



## LadyRascasse (15 May 2009)

www.racingpost.co.uk
www.attheraces.com


----------



## spotty_pony (15 May 2009)

The Racing Post website is excellent! I found out everything about a horse I used to ride off that website! Even his breeder, bloodlines and some video clips of him racing!


----------



## welshied (15 May 2009)

Go on racing post website and type in the racing name and it comes up with everything


----------



## hopppydi (15 May 2009)

Another excellent and very extensive website is http://www.pedigreequery.com/
Alot of information is free but if you want a really in depth history  including photos of horses which are related and a 7 generation family tree which can be printed out it is $10 for a month. I found alot out and the photos are great, some going back to 1890's


----------



## Toyboyroxhissox (15 May 2009)

thankyou everybody, will look up those links.

Am interested to know what i was riding (!)


----------

